# Mail Time



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I was making a few pouches today when the postman arrived. He brought me a few Knives and a slingshot that I purchased. Hmm, I wonder who made that slingshot, maybe a guy named Perry. Here they are on my Work bench! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice picture my friend!!!! I hope you enjoy it and that it makes a nice addition to your collection!! That's a goodly sized pile of pouch leather and knives too!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Good lookin' stuff all around, Tex. THose knives look to be some oldies but goodies. Can you tell us what they are? Thanks.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

That rough and ready looks great i think i will need one soon enough!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well Pelleteer here they are. One of the hunters is a German Dolleppren and the other is an Iisakki Scout Hunting Knife. The pocket knives left to right are a German Sabre Monarch, A Niagara Falls souvenir knife from the 70’s and a USA made Frontier Stock knife. I horse trade and collect knives. When I got very sick in 2002 I sold my entire collection the Jim Parker as I did not think that I would make it and the kids would not know what to do with them. Well my friend Jim Parker has past away and I live on without my collection, but I have a few started again. –- Tex-Shooter PS -- The Iisakki knives are one of the best buys on the market today.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love the A+ original bands. The first slingshot I bought from A+ had those bands and they lasted forever and shot so well. I need to order a half dozen sets after christmas when I get some cash.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Well Pelleteer here they are. One of the hunters is a German Dolleppren and the other is an Iisakki Scout Hunting Knife. The pocket knives left to right are a German Sabre Monarch, A Niagara Falls souvenir knife from the 70's and a USA made Frontier Stock knife. I horse trade and collect knives. When I got very sick in 2002 I sold my entire collection the Jim Parker as I did not think that I would make it and the kids would not know what to do with them. Well my friend Jim Parker has past away and I live on without my collection, but I have a few started again. -- Tex-Shooter PS -- The Iisakki knives are one of the best buys on the market today.


No wonder , that I'm somewhat familiar to those hunting knifes on your picture , ....sometimes I see such or similar on local fleamarkets , .......great stuff







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Many thanks, Tex. I should have recognized the Iisakki Scout (a great Finnish knife). Sorry to hear your previous collection is gone, but as long as you're drawing breath it's never too late to start again. Glad you're slowly rebuilding it. Thanks again.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I love the A+ original bands. The first slingshot I bought from A+ had those bands and they lasted forever and shot so well. I need to order a half dozen sets after christmas when I get some cash.


Thanks RM!!! Those bands on the "Rough-N-Ready" frames are my newest offering. That's what I call the "Adjust-a-Band".... fancy word for a neat simple "pure rubber" single strap cut 12" long so that they can be retied at whatever length the draw weight feels right to you. They are a different and stronger rubber than my "Original" double bands. Both have a lot of great "Old Fashioned" goodness to them!!!!


----------

